# iWeb Update will not recognize my domain!



## jazzerina (Oct 10, 2007)

Having just installed the new iWeb updater, I went to update info on my website, and the following message pops up: "iWeb needs a Domain file to continue. Choose an existing file or create a new one." When I click on "choose existing" it just takes me to my harddrive menu.
I'm not sure what to do at this point...and really need to update my website!
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
thanks...


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

jazzerina said:


> Having just installed the new iWeb updater, I went to update info on my website, and the following message pops up: "iWeb needs a Domain file to continue. Choose an existing file or create a new one." When I click on "choose existing" it just takes me to my harddrive menu.
> I'm not sure what to do at this point...and really need to update my website!
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
> thanks...





> _Back-up any domain files you have created with iWeb. If you dont know what that is, its the file that stores all of your iWeb site data. If you lose that, you lose everything. That file is stored here: ~user/Library/Application Support/iWeb/Domain.sites (if you dont show file extensions, then it will simply appear as Domain, not Domain.sites)_


This quote comes from _*here.*_

I hope you made back-ups of your files ....


----------



## jazzerina (Oct 10, 2007)

I seem to have solved it - through dumb, blind persistence, if nothing else. It appears that iWeb has made a subtle change in the actual domain name, so I had to redirect my keychain access to allow the new info in. That's my best way of explaining it anyway...thank heaven it's finally up & running.
Thanks, though for taking the time to reply & advise!


----------

